# In search of a military style case.



## kane22 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey all- 

I need some help finding a case for my new build. I am looking for something that has a dark (almost sinister), military design too it. Overall, the main theme of this long term build will be something along the lines of covert ops/special forces. After a few good recommendations on the HAF 932 I am seriously considering that to be my choice, but thought I would gather a few more opinions off the board. thanks all


----------



## bogmali (Jul 26, 2009)

Check out Fitseries' project involving an ammo can


----------



## Kursah (Jul 26, 2009)

HAF 932, 922, Antec 300-1200, NZXT Beta, there are many cases that could be played off with a military styling....but I'm really looking forward to seeing Fits ammo can project in it's completion.


----------



## aj28 (Jul 30, 2009)

The HAF 932 is nothing short of an excellent case, _however_, everyone and their freaking mother with a bigass case has one! Well, with the exception of those who own the Antec 1200, but that's not a whole heck of a lot of people by comparison...

With that said, check this out: http://www.xoxide.com/auzentech-gmc-bulldozer-case.html

It's certainly not the biggest, most badass case on the market, but there's something to be said for compact weaponry, and the exterior styling sets it apart from anything else out there.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 30, 2009)

Cooler Master Storm Sniper and Storm Scout.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Or just paint a case the well known black/green colors and put a net over it. It's the simplest way I guess.
If you want to remain cheap but be awesome nonetheless cut off your pinky and out it next to it.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't CoolerMaster produce an Ammo case a couple of years ago that's still available?


----------



## kane22 (Jul 30, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Or just paint a case the well known black/green colors and put a net over it. It's the simplest way I guess.
> If you want to remain cheap but be awesome nonetheless cut off your pinky and out it next to it.



lmao that would work too! Thanks for all the great references everyone!


----------



## kane22 (Jul 30, 2009)

aj28 said:


> The HAF 932 is nothing short of an excellent case, _however_, everyone and their freaking mother with a bigass case has one! Well, with the exception of those who own the Antec 1200, but that's not a whole heck of a lot of people by comparison...
> 
> With that said, check this out: http://www.xoxide.com/auzentech-gmc-bulldozer-case.html
> 
> It's certainly not the biggest, most badass case on the market, but there's something to be said for compact weaponry, and the exterior styling sets it apart from anything else out there.



I actually looked at that beast of a case for awhile. I liked it except I like having a side window on my cases, and I have no idea how to make one.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a HAF 922 - rocks


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 30, 2009)

The CSX cases are nice, but very, very expensive.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119134


Personally, I'd take the smooth, sexy lines of a Lian Li any day.


----------



## livehard (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a HAF 932. Its got that rugged look you want and it begs to be modded. Its $120 right now on the egg, so its a pretty good buy. I like the idea of just painting a crappy old case though. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Check out Fitseries' project involving an ammo can



i have stopped work on it for now. i have 2 of these ammo boxes if someone wants to buy one.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm suprised nobody mentioned the Panzerbox yet.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 13, 2009)

You mean somethin like this ?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 13, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have stopped work on it for now. i have 2 of these ammo boxes if someone wants to buy one.



two of the same size and dimension?


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 13, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> You mean somethin like this ?
> 
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27701&d=1250181079



holy crap, that case looks cool.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> two of the same size and dimension?



ya but only selling one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 13, 2009)

Ultra M998 is named after the Hummer you can watch the video review here. some of my favourite features include the 1.7mm thick aluminum, casters, factory painted interrior, power bar with extra flex force cables the same ones Ultra and Corsair use in their power supplies and I just like the mobility of everything the motherboard tray, top panel, power supply plate, front i/o and 3.5" external and internal bays are all removable you could definitely mod this case. now this power bar is also being used in the upcoming Antec P1000 case. I have a feeling a brand like Antec is going to popularize these as they make life easier and solve some cable management issues. the case is currently on sale on Amazon for $114 USD which I think is a steal. one of the problems with the HAF is it comes with a theme so it makes it that much harder to mod there is only a couple small modifications you can do and they are to optimize cooling aesthetically you can't do much unless your a professional in plastics or sheet metal work.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 13, 2009)

Has anyone here tried a computer case by Ultra?

I was thinking about getting the Ultra E-Torque: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3433320&Sku=ULT40142

Is it any good?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 13, 2009)

If you want military realism, I would suggest going and getting yourself a cheap, square case (the military designs for function not form) and painting it desert camo.

Then take it outside and blow a few holes in it with your trusty 9mm semi-auto (at close range to get the added effect of powder burns). Take case back in and sand the inside of the holes smooth so they do not interfere with the contents.

If you don't have a 9mm, and 45 mag will do just fine also.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 13, 2009)

I would buy 4 .50cal can's and stack them in 2 by 2,  like this 
[]
[]

The simply take a grinder and grind the top and the bottom of the one set of can's, so its actually a bigger one, but when you look at it you can't tell they are welded one on top oft he other and side by side, etic.


----------



## Bugalaman (Aug 15, 2009)

a true military style case will cost an arm and a leg and still look like crap


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 15, 2009)

I mean HAF932 - the friggin case looks like a military fuel canister and window AC unit had an illegitimate child.










Stencil some random military insignia on it... maybe etch .50 cal or something on the side and boom... military case.

Maybe use some of those bullet thumb screws from MNPC tech.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm with phanbuey, the HAF 932 looks military to me.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 15, 2009)

The silverstone raven looks like a stealth fighter imo maybe have a look at that ?


----------

